# Aurora cigar box mako shark



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

found this digging in a box of items i had as a kid, did not know i had it. Is this like the johnny lightning pull back bodies where you buy the car for the body??


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Aurora's answer to Matchbox*

These were Aurora's answer to Matchbox. You could take the body off but the screw posts are shorter than a Tjet. The bumpers are often cast metal that was part of the base. They were also typically unpainted but many were color chromed. A few certainly made it onto Tjets. I have a few bodies that have been shimmed and were running a tjet chassis.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ahh k, to bad the window post are gone


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah I had a bunch of those as a kid and I thought they were so much cooler than matchbox ,faster and they were of American prototypes too. Nice vette, maybe Mr. Hall can fix it for you. Bill ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure most anything Aurora is fixable. 

Two MISSING pillars, screw posts must be modified and both have serious ringworm, bumpers missing, glass missing, at least two cut wheel wells-probablly all four, front an rear spoiler edges will be hammered ....it's a gravity car!....and a partridge in a pear tree.

Baby needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

accually im not sure the wheel wells are cut, they have no visable tool marks at all, if they where cut someone did a heck of a job removing the tool marks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like a rescue mission for the Master of Goop!  rr


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is Speedline, right? Cigar box came with T jet or similar wheels and t jet tires, and stripes and silver "chrome" paint like slot cars. The wheel wells don't look cut to me either, those goofy wire axle wheels don't fill the cutout up - but, my understanding is that some of the molds were altered too, usually to accomodate the chassis with integral bumpers. The chrome front grille on a t jet Mako is an insert, does that one have an empty slot where it could be?

I only ever had one Speedline car, a Willys, and it went downhill and stopped without much roll LOL - HW were king of gravity, at least on my orange track!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

SplitPoster said:


> That is Speedline, right? Cigar box came with T jet or similar wheels and t jet tires, and stripes and silver "chrome" paint like slot cars. The wheel wells don't look cut to me either, those goofy wire axle wheels don't fill the cutout up - but, my understanding is that some of the molds were altered too, usually to accomodate the chassis with integral bumpers. The chrome front grille on a t jet Mako is an insert, does that one have an empty slot where it could be?
> 
> I only ever had one Speedline car, a Willys, and it went downhill and stopped without much roll LOL - HW were king of gravity, at least on my orange track!


It says cigar box on the bottom of the chassis, an yes there is a spot where the front grill was at one time


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Went to the source - Bob Beers book - and he says that for Speedline Aurora used existing tooling, including the Cigarbox chassis. He also states that the wheel wells on some cars (his examples are the Camaro and Mako Shark) had larger molded wheel wells to accomodate the oversize wheels. No painting, plating, or details.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

that explains the wheel wells on this car


----------

